# New Factory replacement grips to old W German Sig P226



## harabas (May 10, 2009)

Good day! I recently acquired an old ( but not abused) sig P226 made in W Germany. I plan on replacing the orinigal unmarked plastic grips with the new replacement factory grips, question is will this new grips fit?

I have small hands and I think that hogure grips will make the grip a little bulkier thus the reason why I prefer the replacement grips since I think I have read that the new grips are slimmer than the old ones.

Thanks and appreciate any feeback.

Sorry for the poor pix, will try to get a better one once I have completed restoring this unit..comments are welcome.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

They will fit fine


----------



## harabas (May 10, 2009)

B Brazier-- thanks for the confirmation. have a good day.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Not a problem, thats a good looking Sig, I also have a German version but mine has a rail, it was a CPO, there are a couple tiny scuffs on the trigger guard (barely noticeable) other than that it looks new


----------



## harabas (May 10, 2009)

Thanks again B! Yeah, it does have some scuffs on the trigger guard as well as some small parts of the frame. Except that the bluing of the slide has almost stripped to metal, the gun is relatively new since it has been kept and hardly fired by the original owner. This one was stamped "JJ" ( produced in 88), thus the reason for the poor bluing.

What would you recommend as a re-finish for the slide? Not that I plan to do that in the near future-- just replace the grip panel ( as soon as I get a hold of one-- it is hard to get it outside the US  ) and new sets of hex screws and that's it for now.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Devils Johnson recommended the Duracoat finish to me, I haven't refinished a gun yet but it is a very popular product. Yeah I am gonna get hex screws for mine as well, I always mess up the flathead screws


----------



## harabas (May 10, 2009)

I had sent one of my pistol to the gunsmtih for rebluing but it slightly affected the markings on the gun, I wanted to retain the markings on my sig. I Will check on the duracoat finish in the web. I am targeting the equinox look and install customized wood grips hopefully gunsmiths here woud be able to capture the finish of the equinox, but that will be fora future project.. thanks!!


----------



## easyjk (Jan 3, 2015)

Harabas,
If you already replaced your stock grips and have them still would you consider selling them.


----------

